# This definitely needs a caption....



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow... much better for my himroids than the broomstick.... ??

Aloha.... :beer:


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

Will this work for my coronation?


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

I will get you my pretty, and all your little rights too!


----------



## horseman308 (Apr 17, 2006)

"I see your true colors, shining through!"


----------



## aceoky (Mar 17, 2006)

Yellowfin said:


> I will get you my pretty,* and all your little rights too!*


Exactly!


----------



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

Yellowfin said:


> I will get you my pretty, and all your little rights too!


:clap: :thumb:


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

*I yield to Yellowfin*

I liked yours even before you edited it:wink:


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

"That is witch with a W, not a B....."


----------



## Fulldraw1982 (Nov 25, 2005)

"They didn't have a Biatch costume, this fits doesn't it Bill?"......


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

Your not in Arkansas anymore!


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Yes, I am the wicked witch of the East and since I dropped a house. I mean since a house fell on my sister I'm the wicked witch of both East and West.


----------

